
Neural Turing Machine in Tensorflow - carpedm20
https://github.com/carpedm20/NTM-tensorflow
======
taneq
Now implement Javascript in a Turing machine, and run it on this, so you can
run Internet Explorer on Windows 95 in the Emscripten version of DOSBox on it.
=)

